# Plowing A Cemetery



## jjj62478 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello all, I need some help bidding on a federal cemetery for VA's. Basically, the drives and lots are approximately 305,732 square feet and all of that needs to be salted with regular rock salt as well. The lots are straight forward but the roads are not the typical 1 lane roads, they are more like 2.5 lanes with curbs on each side. I only have 1 truck left with time to do this route with a 7.5 western straight. A second truck can be sent over when its route is done however so I do not think that I will have a problem finishing the lot by the 10am time requirement. The Sidewalks/Walkways/Specialty Areas Snow Removal are around 43,900 square feet and also need to be salted each time with Landscapers choice safe salt. This will have to be 50 or 80lbs bags. Finally on weekends and holidays they only want designated streets completed with a total square footage of 90,508. The trigger depth is 2", for each of these they are looking for a unit price and a total price. I have looked around here for advice on these type of cemeteries but I have not had much luck. If this was a standard lot I would look at it at basically 7 acres of road (306,000/43500 (sq ft in acre)) and an acre of walks. Is that how you guys would approach it? I just do not want to under bid it and screw myself. Thanks for any help. ussmileyflag


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are used to bidding that amount of roads by the acre, then that's the way to do it. What's the mileage of roads? Are you thinking three passes each way? I'm guessing you could move right along at 15 - 20 mph. What about intersections? I'm guessing there is a bazillion of them. Will you have to go around and clean them all up? Needless to say a set of wings on the 7.5 are in order


----------



## jjj62478 (Dec 27, 2009)

I should have included a picture of the cemetery. Yes I was thinking three passes and there is only a couple of intersections and a couple of entrances to clean up. That makes the 7 acres go real quick with is why I am asking for bidding help because on a standard lot 1 truck does about 1 hour for around $100 but for this I could obviously complete more than 1 acre an hour.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

tell them 700 plus sidewalk ?


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

I am up in Grand Blanc and work in a Cemetery. I drove trough Great Lakes what a beautiful place to have a cemetery.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

I do a local cemetery and the roads are almost impossible too do if you get enough snow you can only push it back so far, once they build up theres no place too put the snow i went too using a blower on the front of my toolcat too do the roads just my .02


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

This is true with the curbs. you will be alright if we don't get super heavy snow this season and you en up having to shelf the sides. Take into consideration that with the amount of traffic (not a significant amount), your salt usage is going to be that closer to parking lot amount, rather than road amount. You are going to be looking at closer to the standard 20 lb./M as opposed to the 4/M that is generally applied to roads (at the rate of 250 lb. / lane mile. This is going to give the amount of approx. 3 ton per ap of all the roads and lots. you may e able to cut that down SLIGHTLY, but the last thing I would want on my mind is someone stepping out of their car or a limousine in their dress shoes and slipping on any part of that road or parking lot. I would COUNT on these numbers given. 
One thing that makes me wonder though, is the Landscapers Choice decision. While it possibly may save some sod on the edges, their is absolutely nothing harsher on the cement itself. Also, there is the higher cost factor. Oh,...speaking of cost factor,...if you DO decide to use this stuff anyway, contact JDL. They have an exact similar product (cma) under a different name for a cheaper price than what our local suppliers have it for. I know it's different for JDL to have anything like this cheaper than anyone else, but it is just the way it worked out this year. Of course, this may be just because of our price structure on our other sales (fert. and chem.) from them. Anyway,...worth a call. Good luck with this!


----------

